

TIMTOW to build a WebSocket server in Perl - franckcuny
http://showmetheco.de/articles/2010/11/timtow-to-build-a-websocket-server-in-perl.html

======
axod
If you have to go lower level and implement the server protocol, my heart goes
out to you.

Websocket is a fantastic advance for the web. But the protocol, in particular
the handshake is truly awful.

It's awful in that it defines silly useless hoops you have to jump through,
and it's awful because in the real world, it sometimes breaks with http
proxies etc.

My post about the new version: [http://axod.blogspot.com/2010/06/websocket-
gets-update-and-i...](http://axod.blogspot.com/2010/06/websocket-gets-update-
and-it-breaks.html)

~~~
vti
Well, I agree with everything you say. But I just wanted to play with it, just
for fun, you know ;)

~~~
axod
hehe it is awesome fun. And hopefully most people won't have to delve into the
horrible specs :)

